# Newb here!



## Nabakatsu (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi there folks, just found your forum recently, been pouring over a lot of the more recent threds, seems to be quite a lot of good information here.
I guess i'll give a little bit of background information to start things off.. I just started wing tzun, (ebmas) about 7 weeks ago or so, I've been watching hours of videos reading a lot, and of course practicing a lot in that ammount of time, I'm 22 years old, and I have a lot of ambition to become really good, I grew up watching all sorts of martial arts movies since I was around 4 years old, been pretty obsessed with martial arts since that point on, I studied some americaned junk when I was younger, it was fun but I don't think it was too incredibly practical, other than that.. I've just basically been making my own stuff up, adapting stuff i've seen from other places, messing around with weapons i've bought.. more specifically wooden katanas, and a three sectioned staff, used to be into pole a lot more when I was younger.. anyways! not sure if I should make a new thread for this or not, and i'm assuming most of you fine folks are a fair bit beyond level 1, lol.. BUT.. if anyone is in the Saint Paul, or Twin cities area, (Minnesota, usa) and is either around my level or.. could concieve of some way I would be able to help you improve upon yourself, I would be most interested in starting a dialouge and seeing how things go from there.   
   Either way i'm sure I'll be posting a bit more here, asking a fair ammount of silly questions so please bare with me!


----------



## Drac (Dec 17, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Ask your questions...Remember the *SEARCH* option at the top of the page can be a wealth of information to you...


----------



## Kwanjang (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

Where is the Search option...Haven't be able to find it?




Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT..Ask your questions...Remember the *SEARCH* option at the top of the page can be a wealth of information to you...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Dec 17, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Where is the Search option...Haven't be able to find it?


 

Look at the top of the page on the right hand side...It's between *New Posts* and* Quick Links...*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 17, 2008)

welcome to MT


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks much for the welcomes!
I'd like to add that.. while my level of skill is still quite limited i'm interested in sparring, not only to test the few things which I have been slaving over, but getting my butt kicked will provide me with a stronger motivational force!

Thanks for the info on the search option, I shall have to utiltize that!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## geezer (Dec 17, 2008)

Nabakatsu said:


> Hi there folks, just found your forum recently, been pouring over a lot of the more recent threds, seems to be quite a lot of good information here.
> I guess i'll give a little bit of background information to start things off.. I just started wing tzun, (ebmas) about 7 weeks ago or so, I've been watching hours of videos reading a lot, and of course practicing a lot in that ammount of time...


 
You study EBMAS WTz?  Is there a school in your area, do you travel to seminars, or practice from videos? 

BTW if, above all, you want to be a good fighter, Emin is the man.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 17, 2008)

To geezer, (no idea how to quote, lol) Yeah, my instructor just went out to new york to get his first tech level, I guess he trained under WC, and than switched to WT at some point, he's been studying for 12 years or so and teaching for maybe 6-ish roughly, and yeah, our school does go out to seminars every 3 months, I joined up right after they had gone, so.. i'm looking forward to going this time around! I've been checking out a largeeee ammount of of videos are reading a lot about it too tho.. differant lineages and what not.. not entirely sure to make heads or tails of it just yet, and I feel like I should be true to the art I'm studying for now, before I really explore other options, some of the stuff I have some skepticism about.. some guy was talking about something called ( "nim liq" ?? ) .. some kind of mental energy, not Chi, so he says.. I've read that emin didn't master the dummy or weapon systems from numerous places, absolutely no idea whether thats true or not, but I think if it is, I will eventually branch out to a school that does.. because I'd like to know the art in it's entirety!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Traditionalist (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome. Happy posting!


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome!  
And work on your forward thought.  
Always think forward, even when your moving back.  Relax, and think forward in every movement you do in WT.  It will come.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome To martial talk!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for all your warm welcomes! and to any who may add one after this, the energy of appreciation remains and certainly will be going your way whether or not I choose to announce it or not


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------

